# absoluter Teich-Neuling braucht dringend Hilfe



## Dini214 (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo liebe Teich-Kameraden, 

ich bin ein absoluter Teich-Neuling und habe ein Problem mit meinem Teichwasser. 
Kurz zur Erklärung: Dort wo der Teich ist gibt es weder Strom noch fließendes Wasser!
Wir haben letzten Herbst die Teichfolie eingelegt und blöderweise   über den Winter nicht abgedeckt. Nun hat sich der Teich natürlich mit dem Regenwasser gefüllt und da wir dort kein Wasser haben, bin ich natürlich froh, dass er jetzt voll ist, aber das Wasser ist absolut alles andere als klar. 
Es hat sich natürlich noch ziemlich viel Erde und alte Blätter (vom Herbst) angesammelt die ich größtenteils abgekescht habe nur den Sand oder die Erde also den Schlamm bekomme ich nicht raus. Zusätzlich ist auch Kies in dem Teich. 
Ich habe schon allerlei Algenbekämpungsmittel und "Schlamm-Frei" reingeschüttet aber es ändert sich nichts. Ich habe einen Molch als Teichbewohner drin (den habe ich aber nicht reingesetzt, kam von alleine) 
Da wir dort kein fließend Wasser und auch kein Strom haben, ist es sehr schwierig den Teich abzusaugen und dann wieder neues Wasser einzufüllen. 
Es muss doch eine andere Möglichkeit geben. 
Es sind noch keine Pflanzen drin. 

Bitte bitte, helft mir weiter, gebt mir Tipps, ich bin schon total verzweifelt. :crazy 
Ich füge ein Bild ein, da könnt Ihr sehen wie das Wasser aussieht. 

Vorab vielen Dank und Liebe Grüße
Dini


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: absoluter Teich-Neuling braucht dringend Hilfe*

:willkommen Dini

Ich will dir ja nicht den Mut nehmen, aber ohne Strom, also Filter/Pumpe, ohne fliessendes Wasser und ohne Pflanzen wird das wohl alles nichts.
Zumindest hätte ich keine Idee, aber vielleicht kommt ja noch was von den Experten.

Kipp aber bitte keine Chemie mehr hinein, den einzigen denen was nützt, sind die Hersteller.

Und Fische kommen ja eh erst einmal nicht in Frage oder ?


----------



## Dodi (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: absoluter Teich-Neuling braucht dringend Hilfe*

Hallo Dini!

:willkommen hier im Forum!

Das sieht ja wirklich nicht schön aus!

Ich frage mich gerade, wie Du denn ursprünglich vorhattest, den Teich zu befüllen, wenn Du dort über keinen Wasseranschluß verfügst? 

Wäre es vielleicht möglich, die freiwillige Feuerwehr zur Übung zu holen (falls es für die ein rankommen an den Teich gibt), den Teich abpumpen zu lassen und wieder zu befüllen?

Ansonsten könnte ich Dir nur raten, den Teich üppig zu bepflanzen (auch viele Unterwasserpflanzen!) und erst einmal sich selbst zu überlassen, bis sich hoffentlich einigermaßen ein Gleichgewicht hergestellt hat und das Wasser klarer wird.

Falls Du vorhast, Fische einzusetzen, würde ich damit auf jeden Fall bis zum nächsten Jahr warten! Wobei Du ja auf Technik verzichten musst, da Du keinen Stromanschluß hast - also besser keine Fische einsetzen!

Bitte auch keine Mittel (Chemie) mehr ins Wasser geben. :beeten

Viel Erfolg mit dem Teich und viel Spaß hier bei uns.


----------



## Frank (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: absoluter Teich-Neuling braucht dringend Hilfe*

Hallo Dini,

*herzlich willkommen bei uns im Club.* 

Oh oh :shock , da hast du noch einiges nachzuholen. 
Mit nachholen meine ich hauptsächlich das lesen unseres Basiswissens und des einen oder anderen Fachbeitrages hier. (Zu finden durch einen Klick in meiner Signatur.  )

Einen klaren Teich wirst du auf die schnelle nicht bekommen. 
Auf dem Bild sieht es mehr nach Schwebeteilchen von Sand oder Lehm aus.
Das kann schonmal ca. zwei Wochen dauern, bis sich diese abgesetzt haben.
Aber bitte kipp keine Mittelchen (auch keine "biologisch verträglichen") mehr in den Teich.
Begib dich vielmehr schnellstmöglich auf die Suche nach jeder Menge Plfanzen für den Teich.
Denn ohne diese wird er niemals ganz klar. Wenn sich das braune gelegt hat, kommt die Algenblüte.
Die wird allerdings auch mit Pflanzen zumindest kurzzeitig einsetzen ... fast jedes Jahr im Frühjahr.

Was fürn Kies habt ihr denn im Teich? Wenn dieser zu grobkörnig ist, setzen sich die Zwischenräume gerne mit Mulm und Modder voll und ihr werdet so oder so nicht viel von dem sehen.
Als Substrat viel besser geeignet ist ein Sand-Lehmgemisch. Dazu gibt es übrigens auch einen guten Fachbeitrag.  

Im Herbst solltes du den Teich auf jeden Fall mit einem stabilen und engmaschigen Netz abdecken.

Wollt ihr da auch Fische drin halten? Ich würde eher davon abraten, da ihr keinen Strom habt und somit auch keinen Filter anschließen könnt.
Zumindest dann, wenn euch das Fischfieber gepackt hat und ihr es nicht bei wenigen belassen könnt.

Na Dodi, wie war das gestern noch mit dem einheiraten?


----------



## Frank (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: absoluter Teich-Neuling braucht dringend Hilfe*

Ich nochmal,

kannst du nochmal ein Foto machen, in dem auch ein bisschen vom Umland zu sehen ist?
Ich frage aus dem Grunde, weil du ja auch noch dein Ufer gestalten musst.
So, wie jetzt kannst du die Folie auf keinen Fall liegen lassen.
Die Sonne würde sie dir mit der UV-Strahlung innerhalb weniger Jahre sehr spröde und brüchig werden lassen.
Spätestens dann wirst du die ersten Undichtigkeiten haben. Und an spröder Folie lässt sich nichts reparieren.  

Denkt auch bei der Randgestaltung auch bitte unbedingt an die Kapilarsperre.


----------



## Dini214 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: absoluter Teich-Neuling braucht dringend Hilfe*

Hallo Frank, Dodi und Uwe, 

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. 

Also, Pflanzen will ich auf jeden Fall rein machen, dazu bin ich nur leider noch nicht gekommen. 
Und wir hatten von vornherein geplant, dass der Teich vom Regen gefüllt wird. 
Mein Vater hat auch einen Teich, dort ist auch kein Filter oder ähnliches drin, aber er hat klares Wasser (ok er hat auch Pflanzen drin, ich weiss nicht ob es nur an dem liegt) und er hat auch sehr viele Goldfische schon seit Jahren. 
Ein paar Goldfische wollte ich auch mal rein machen. 
Ich habe von Teichmuscheln und von Sumpfdeckelschnecken gelesen. Da die Teichmuscheln das Wasser auch filtern auf biologische Weise. 

Und Wasser abpumpen wollte ich nicht unbedingt, da ich mich gefreut habe, dass der Teich jetzt voll mit Wasser ist. 

So trüb ist er nicht seit ein paar Tagen sondern schon die ganze Zeit, also ich meine es war noch nie klar seit Wasser drin ist. 

Ich weiss nicht, es ist ganz normaler Kies. 

Ich habe von Wassertests gelesen, sollte ich das mal machen?

Hier ist nochmal ein anderes Bild mit dem Umland. 

Freue mich auf weitere Ratschläge. 

LG Dini


----------



## Plätscher (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: absoluter Teich-Neuling braucht dringend Hilfe*

Hallo Dini,

frag doch mal in deiner Bekanntschaft nach, ob jemand ein größeres aufblasbares Kinderschwimmbecken hat. Die Dinger fassen ziemlich viel Wasser, so das du einen Teil abpumpen kannst ohne das Wasser zu verlieren.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Dini214 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: absoluter Teich-Neuling braucht dringend Hilfe*

Hallo Jürgen, 

das ist echt ne gute Idee, wobei keiner in meiner Bekanntschaft ein Planschbecken hat, weil sie alle kinderlos sind, aber so teuer sind die ja nicht, nur ich muss das Wasser ja filtern sonst hab ich den Dreck ja nachher wieder drin. Wie filter ich es ohne Strom? 

Liegt es denn nur daran, dass ich noch keine Pflanzen drin habe, dass das Wasser so aussieht?  

Schönen Tag noch
Dini


----------



## Plätscher (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: absoluter Teich-Neuling braucht dringend Hilfe*



> Wie filter ich es ohne Strom?



Ich habe vor einiger Zeit in irgendeiner Gartensendung einen Bericht gesehen, über einen Kleingarten ohne Strom. Dort wurde es mit einem Solarpanell und 2 Autobatterien gelöst. 12V Pumpe dran und schon hast du Tags u. Nachts Strom.
Vielleicht weiß ja einer hier mehr über diese Sachen (od. googln).

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Dini214 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: absoluter Teich-Neuling braucht dringend Hilfe*

Mir hat jetzt jemand gesagt, das Wasser wäre umgekippt und ich könnte es nicht mehr retten, könnte das sein?  

LG Dini


----------



## Dodi (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: absoluter Teich-Neuling braucht dringend Hilfe*

Hallo Dini!

Ich glaube nicht, dass das Wasser umgekippt ist.
Es erinnert eher an eine schmutzige Pfütze, wo oft Lehm aufgewirbelt wurde.

Ich denke, wenn Du Das Ufer so befestigst hast, dass keine Erde mehr hineinlaufen kann und der Teich ausreichend bepflanzt ist, wird er sich über kurz oder lang klären.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Dini214 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: absoluter Teich-Neuling braucht dringend Hilfe*

Hallo Dodi, 

vielen Dank für Deinen Beitrag. 

Kann man mit diesen Wassertests feststellen ob das Wasser umgekippt ist? 
Also ich meine falls es so wäre, ich hoffe natürlich Du hast Recht und es "klärt" sich. 

Schöne Grüße nach Hamburg (wo wir Anfang Juli hinfahren   )

Dini


----------



## Dini214 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: absoluter Teich-Neuling braucht dringend Hilfe*

Guten Abend liebe Teich-Fans, 

ich habe heute einen 5in1 Wassertest gemacht und alle Werte waren TOP!!

Das ist doch ein gutes Zeichen oder? 

Dann muss ich doch eigentlich mein Wasser nicht abpumpen, was meint Ihr? 

Viele Grüße ausm Süden
Dini


----------



## Annett (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: absoluter Teich-Neuling braucht dringend Hilfe*

Hi,

gib doch mal bitte die Einzelwerte bekannt - wobei die Streifentests immer relativ ungenau sind. 

Gibts ein aktuelles Bild vom Teich?


----------



## Dini214 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: absoluter Teich-Neuling braucht dringend Hilfe*

Hallo Annett, 

leider habe ich das Testergebnis nicht aufgehoben und im Kopf habe ich die Werte nicht mehr. Auch wenn ich mich mit den Farben des Teststreifens um eine Nuance vertan hätte, wären die Werte immer noch im normalen Bereich. 

Das aktuellste Bild ist schon in diesem Thread auf der ersten Seite. 
Wir waren aber vorgestern dort und es sah immer noch gleich aus. 

Es hat jedenfalls Wasserflöhe auf der Wasseroberfläche und irgendwelches winzige Getier schwimmt im Teich rum. 
Ob der Molch noch da ist weiß ich nicht, ich habe ihn nicht mehr gesehen. 

Wir sind ungefähr 1-2 mal pro Woche im Garten ist ca. 15 km weg, da kann ich dann leider nicht jeden Tag hin. 

Liebe Grüße 
Dini


----------



## Dini214 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: absoluter Teich-Neuling braucht dringend Hilfe*

An was ich mich erinnern kann ist: 

Nitrat und Nitrit war "0"

Ph war glaub 7,6 oder 8 
GH war >6°d  das ist ganz sicher 
kH war meine ich auch 6 

So, mein Köpfchen doch noch nicht ganz so schlecht. 

LG Dini


----------



## Dini214 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: absoluter Teich-Neuling braucht dringend Hilfe*

ich schon wieder  

Also ich hoffe mal, dass das Top Werte sind. 

Laut Ergebnis Liste war das so, aber ich sag natürlich nix dagegen, wenn einer von Euch Spezialisten das Gegenteil behauptet, da Ihr Euch ja auskennt und ich nicht. 

Grüße Dini


----------



## jochen (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: absoluter Teich-Neuling braucht dringend Hilfe*

Hi Dini,

wenn die Werte wie angegeben sind, sind sie vollkommen iO.


----------



## Dini214 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: absoluter Teich-Neuling braucht dringend Hilfe*

Hallo alle zusammen, 

ich bin grad über happy, das Wasser wird klar. Es ist zwar noch nicht bis ganz unten klar, aber viiiiieeeel besser. 

Hier mal das aktuellste Bild (da war das Wasser aber noch ganz trüb): 

oh mist ist zu groß, muss es erst verkleinern. Bis denn

Ciaoi Dini


----------

